# new brother here



## b40361 (May 2, 2015)

Whats up my brotha's ? Joe here new to this board but senior on a few others.....brother of mine sent me this way....im 5'10 280 been competeing in raw bench press since 2008.....im nationally ranked........been hitting the weights since late 2006 when i got out of the army after 8 years proud member of 82nd airborne....just wanted to say hi and man this board kicks ass....so glad to be here


----------



## brazey (May 3, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## b40361 (May 3, 2015)

thanks brazey glad to be here


----------



## rackbongsen0991 (May 3, 2015)

ch?c cả nh? ng?y mới tốt l?nh nh


----------



## b40361 (May 9, 2015)

only been here a short time but man you guys know how to make a brother feel at home......


----------



## Conceal30 (May 9, 2015)

welcome to the family sir, and thank you for your service and protecting our freedoms so we can have such a fine board like IMF. Also check out the sister site here http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.com/

The sister site ASF gets a little more traffic but is mostly all the same people that are here. Go sign up!


----------



## Riles (May 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Jersey gym rat (May 11, 2015)

Welcome aboard joe.


----------



## macedog24 (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to the neighborhood!  And on behalf of medlabs I'd like to,say thank you for your service!  Take a look around , and if you have any questions feel free to,ask!


----------



## b40361 (May 14, 2015)

man you brothers are really cool on this board.......i think i found me a new home


----------

